# Welche richtig warme Wintermütze könnt ihr empfehlen?



## MC² (12. Dezember 2010)

Servus werte Wintersportgemeinde,

nachdem es ja nun doch noch Winter geworden ist, und mir meine olle Unterziehmütze schon etwas zu kalt geworden ist, hab ich gedacht, ich leiste mir jetzt mal ne schön warme Softshellmütze, die auch sauber über die Ohren reicht, und auch weit genug in den Nacken. Natürlich muss das gute Stück auch nen ordentlichen Windschutz haben, sonst kanns bei dem Sauwind ja nicht warm werden.

Meine Wahl also: Löffler Soft Shell Mütze

Nach einem ersten Test gestern bei -2° und argem Wind, bin ich nach 30m wieder umgekehrt und hab das Ding gegen meine uralt Mütze mit windstopper ausgetauscht.

Was Könnt ihr mir empfehlen, es muss doch auch für kaltes windiges Wetter ne kuschlig warme Mütze geben.


----------



## Onze80 (12. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn meine Mützenempfehlungen wohl etwas an dem vorbei gehen, was du suchst... evtl hilfts dir trotzdem weiter:

Ohne Helm, sprich im Alltag, trag ich die hier und bin sehr zufrieden, da absolut winddicht und Wasserabweisend:

http://www.bikester.at/bekleidung/o...kin-stormlock-rip-rap-cap-phantom/230213.html

Man kann sie auch unterm dem Helm tragen, sie ist nicht sehr dick, aber mir persönlich fast schon zu warm bei Anstrengung.

Zum Radeln mit Helm bin ich von dieser Sturmhaube hier voll überzeugt:

http://www.sportprotection24.de/acc...ldgear-hood-sturmhaube/a-400525/?ReferrerID=7

Sie ist relativ dünn und hat KEINE Windstopper-Schicht, trotzdem war sie bisher immer ausreichend, da durch den Schnitt zwei Stofflagen über den Ohren liegen. Der untere Teil lässt sich über Mund/Nase oder einfach nur als Halswärmer tragen.
Absolut angenehm, dass nichts beim Hals/Nacken rein zieht.
Jedenfalls hatte ich mit dem Ding noch nie das Gefühl zu frieren (bis -15°C getestet), liegt wohl auch daran, dass sie eben auch Hals/Gesicht zum Teil wärmt und deshalb an Kopf/Ohren selbst gar nicht mehr so viel Isolation nötig ist.
Wenns bei extremer Kälte doch mal nicht reicht, kann man sicher noch ne normale, dünne Softshell Mütze drüber oder drunter ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (13. Dezember 2010)

Bin mit dieser hier sehr zufrieden:

http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/kategorien/accessoires/craft-allround-extreme-ws-skull-hat.html

Craft hat zudem einen wirklich guten Service. Bestellen, zwei Tage später daheim anprobieren. Falls es nicht paßt einfach retoure ohne irgendwelche Kosten.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## dubbel (13. Dezember 2010)

MC² schrieb:


> Nach einem ersten Test gestern bei -2° und argem Wind, bin ich nach 30m wieder umgekehrt und hab das Ding gegen meine uralt Mütze mit windstopper ausgetauscht.


stellt sich die frage: warum? 
zu warm? zu kalt? zu dünn? zu eng? zu wenig windschutz? zu hässlich zu...?


----------



## MC² (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antworten schon mal,
nachdem ja nach einer richtig warmen Mütze die Frage war, die Löffler war mir einfach zu kalt. Sitz war ganz ordentlich, und auch die Ohrenabdeckun ist ein etwas durchlässigeres Material, so dass man nicht ganz taub ist.


----------



## polo (13. Dezember 2010)

wie viel platz hast du im helm? beide mützen übereinander?


----------



## MC² (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja, zwei Mützen übereinander is ja schon besser, sitzt aber oft nicht so gut wie eine einzelne.

Craft ist mir schon mal sympatisch, bin restlos überzeugt von den Pro Zero Unterhemden.
Kann jemand jemand was sagen, wie die Mützen im Vergleich sind z.B. Craft zu Löffler?

Gibts denn keine Softshellmützen oder evtl. welche in Neopren (Frisur egal)?


----------



## polo (14. Dezember 2010)

grob gesagt: je dicker, desto wärmer. die verlinkte craft ist sehr dünn. geh' mit deinem helm in ein geschäft und probier', welche relativ dicke mütze noch drunter passt.


----------



## k.nickl (14. Dezember 2010)

Chullo Mützen aus einem Bergshop oder Eine-Welt-Laden.
Sind nicht -zu- teuer und halten auch beim Eisklettern warm...
Sehen jedoch teils doof aus, fallen jedoch wenn man sich nicht wie ein Affe benimmt unter dem Helm nicht auf.


----------



## tommyboy (14. Dezember 2010)

Den hier:
http://www.giro.com/eu_de/collections/snowboard/revolver.html
Ohrenschutz im Winter dran lassen, und eine Skibrille aus dem Ausverkauf.

und unten drunter:
http://www.had-wear.com/13/de/hads/headwear-art-design/original.had

Hält bei weeeeeeeit unter 0Grad recht warm.

Kälteschutz Creme auf die Backen...muss aber nicht sein.
Gruss


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte noch einen Geheimtipp: Hannulink Scull Cap Beanie. Vorne absolut winddicht, seitlich und hinten noch so weit atmungsaktiv, dass der Schweiß raus kann, man aber trotzdem nicht friert.
Wird von Amiland aus geliefert, von dort lebenden Deutschen Geschäftsleuten, die aus dem Triathlon kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (15. Dezember 2010)

Also die Hannulink sieht ja mal auch nicht schlecht aus, weis jemand was über die Materialdicke, sieht auf dem Foto etwas dünn aus, so eher für über 5°C.

Bei CRAFT hab ich noch diese hier
http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/kategorien/accessoires/craft-1900039-winter-hat-black.html?pgNr=1 
gesehen, hat die jemand, und kann was drüber sagen, scheint wohl die dickste CRAFT zu sein.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Dezember 2010)

Messen kann ich es nicht, aber das Material ist im Vorderkopfbereich durch den Windstopper etwas stärker. An den Seiten und hinten ist es eher wie ne Softshellhose, also schon etwas dünner, aber immer noch warm genug für unter'm Helm. Und das Cap geht schön weit runter - bei mir sind die Ohren 3cm überlappend abgedeckt und hinten geht das Cap bis zum Hals runter.
Test bei unter -5 °C steht noch aus, aber bis zu dieser Grenze ist es absolut brauchbar. Das sagt einer, der ne immer wieder aufbrechende Mittelohrentzündung hat.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Dezember 2010)

Tchibo Fleece-Sturmhaube....im Motorradzubehör gibt es vergleichbares


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (15. Dezember 2010)

Habe seit Jahren eine (wohl eigentlich Bergsteiger-)Mütze von lowe, absolut wind-und wasserdicht, super bequem, mit 'Ohrenklappen' und tief in den Nacken reichend. 
Ist nicht besonders dick, aber kann leider nicht beurteilen, ob die unter einen Helm geht, aber wenn's warm, wind- und wasserdicht sein soll, guck' mal im guten Trekking-Laden nach solch einer Mütze. 
Greetz...


----------



## Warnschild (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie wär's mit dem neuen Windstopper-Buff? (such ihn aber selbst derzeit bisher erfolglos im Handel)


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich trage seit diesem Winter ne MÃ¼tze von Carver.... Innen ist sie Softshell, an den Ohren etwas tiefer(auch im Nacken) und vorn ist ein Windstopper drin, so dass es auch bei Blizzard Ã¤hnlichen StÃ¼rmen ;-) kuschelig ist. TrÃ¤gt sich sehr angenehm und hÃ¤lt auf jeden warm. Und kostet knappe 15â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topdog1811 (16. Dezember 2010)

die schwarze KOMANDO  Strickmütze vom BUND perfekt fürn Helm kostet was um die 17 euro


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe eine Unterhelmmütze von *Sugoi*. Innen schön flauschig, geht seitlich schön über die Ohren und ist mit Windstopper ausgestattet. Sieht zwar ziemlich sch... aus, wenn man so ein Teil auf hat, aber wen juckts, hauptsache der Kopf ist schön warm eingepackt. Darf man halt nicht eitel sein (O;


----------



## jengo78 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe die hier http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=6613;page=1;menu=1000,18,57;mid=89;pgc=0

Vorher war eine Assos im Einsatz welche aber gegen Diese hier absolut nix taugte!!


----------



## Creeping Death (29. Dezember 2010)

Salam Alaykum,

Ich habe mir vor einem Monat den Mavic Underhelmet Cap gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Saum ist innen mit Frottee gefüttert, der wärmt und gleichzeitig den Schweiß aufsaugt. Ich fahre sehr oft bei klirrender Kälte und mir wurde nie kalt mit dieser Mütze. Ausserdem ist der Cap wind- und wasserdicht. 

http://vivalavelo.com/hats-mavic-winter-under-helmet-cap-p-1900.html

Ein zusätzlicher Vorteil, zumindest für mich persönlich ist, dass der Cap im Nackenbereich nicht zu weit nach unten gezogen ist. Bei anderen Mützen in Kombination mit Gesichtsmasken hatte ich das Problem, dass die Maske durch die kopfbewegungen nach links und rechts immer verrutschte. Dadurch dass diese Mütze im Nackenbereich kürzer geschnitten ist, habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr.

Ich kann deiese Mütze wärmstens empfehlen.


----------

